# Best Timeshare Comps in Orlando?



## banzai (Sep 26, 2007)

We are going to Orlando in July '08 staying at Orange Lake via trade.  Does anyone have any input on which resorts offer the best deals when it comes to presentation compensations?

I happened to call a number a few weeks ago looking to check on prices for Magic Kingdom/Epcot tickets and found out it was one of the resorts offering a price break on tickets.  Has anyone felt they scored a particularly good deal through a resort you have toured?

Greg


----------



## frenchieinme (Sep 27, 2007)

You will not have a hard time finding hawkers of timeshare presentations---they are found in kiosks nearly everywhere there are malls both strip outdoor ones or inside ones.  They are also found inside or outside of restaurants, gifts shops, etc...

The comps are getting less and less in value.  You will find many of them have you pay a % of the cost.  There are still afew freebies around but mostly for shows like Arabian Nights, Medieval Times, etc...

Don't be afraid to ask the hawkers for what they have which offers the best comps as they could care less.  They get paid $20 for every one they send over.  Heck, I had one hawker buy back the comps for cash.

Good luck.  IMHO, there are better ways of spending an Orlando vacation but to each his own.

frenchieinme


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 28, 2007)

*Ditto.*




frenchieinme said:


> Heck, I had one hawker buy back the comps for cash.


Same here.  The hawker who did that for us is the guy on the regular day shift at that big souvenir store in the shape & color of a jynormous orange right there on Rt. 192.  He's got so he recognizes us when we walk in.  Sheesh. 

Last January, some of the folks signing up prospects for WestGate timeshare tours were offering $120 cash.  Some hand-lettered signs offering that were visible a bit farther west in Rt. 192, out across 192 from the road that goes over to Silver Lake Resort Silver Points. 

Last October, the hawker in the discount ticket booth in front of Steak & Shake on Rt. 535 right near Cypress Pointe was signing prospects up for the WestGate V.I.P. tour.  We told him we'd been there before & weren't that keen on going again -- not to mention the fact we take the tours only for the freebies & not with the idea in mind of paying "new" prices for "used" timeshares.  (I maintain that _all_ timeshares are _used-used-used_ by the time anybody shows up & checks in, so it makes zero sense to pay new prices for a product that isn't.  But that's another story*.*) 

The guy said, "Heck*,* I don't care.  I just want you to go out there & take the tour & enjoy the V.I.P. breakfast they offer, free, cooked to order by just about the best chef in Orlando.  It's worth going out there & taking the tour just for the food*,* never mind your tour gifts & discounts."  

We said we wanted 4 tickets to the Pirates dinner show.  He said OK & signed us up for another WestGate timeshare tour.  "Don't go in by the regular reception building front door," he said.  "Go round to the side & use the entrance under the blue canopy awning.  That's the special entrance reserved for people taking the V.I.P. tour." 

I don't know whether the WestGate chef was the absolute best in town, but the food was outstanding, just as the tour hawker said.  Across the room we could see the non-V.I.P. prospects lined up for the so-so breakfast -- we knew that's what it was because that's where they sent us a year or so earlier when we took the plain-vanilla WestGate tour (for freebies). 

The timeshare tour was about what you'd expect, & the Pirates dinner show was solidly mediocre, so the gourmet breakfast turned out to be the best part of the whole deal.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ValHam (Oct 31, 2007)

What is the best place to tour for discounted 5 or 7 day tickets to Disneyworld?


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 1, 2007)

ValHam said:


> What is the best place to tour for discounted 5 or 7 day tickets to Disneyworld?



All the tours I have seen to date offer 1 day tickets not multi day ones. That does not mean there are not any tours offering multi day tickets but I have never heard of nor seen any.   

frenchieinme


----------



## JLB (Nov 1, 2007)

Frenchie's own Wastegate is the leader in discounting Orlando.  If you google something like Orlando Discounts or Disney Discounts, Wastegate has the majority of the sites.

http://www.discountthemeparkvacatio...ld discounts&gclid=CLCcg8OvvI8CFR5Shgodb146Xw

http://orlando.hotelscorp.com/index...t.show_area_attractions_detail&attractionID=1

My guess is that both of those are Wastegate (Central Florida Investments), and that you have to call to arrange a tour.

Most of their offers are for lodging and tickets, the 3 Day-2 Night/4 Day-3 Night variety.

Late last year their Disney offer was 2 for $25, but you can deal with them to get additional tickets at a discount.  Seems to me like the 1-day ticket price was $75-ish then, and we got additional tickets for $50 or so.  We got the total value for our 3-hour visit to around $150.  We had the so-so breakfast.  

http://orlando.hotelscorp.com/index...t.show_area_attractions_detail&attractionID=1


----------



## Blues (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm, those prices *do* look good for the base tickets.  I guess you have to call in for park hopper and water park options.

Do you know whether the listed prices include tax and shipping?  

Mousesavers.com recommends undercovertourist.com, which includes tax and shipping (but at slightly higher rates than listed on the sites you recommended).  Mousesavers says to make sure to understand whether tax is included, as that skews the price you're paying.

I'm looking to get tickets for 4 adults & 1 child for next April.  I have a while to shop yet.  But I figure I should order them a couple of months in advance.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Blues (Nov 2, 2007)

Also, what's the deal with their come-on for 2 tickets for $25?  How can they do that?  Why shouldn't I just buy 7 of those, rather than two 7-day tickets for DW & I?  Is it a one-time restricted deal or something?


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, I guess I haven't been paying attention.

Not that I really understand your question.  That is the premium for doing a Wastegate tour.  You get 2 single day passes for $25.  So, I guess the answer to your question is that you can't do 7 tours.

Although, they will discount additional discounts a little, if you persist before committing to a tour.



Blues said:


> Also, what's the deal with their come-on for 2 tickets for $25?  How can they do that?  Why shouldn't I just buy 7 of those, rather than two 7-day tickets for DW & I?  Is it a one-time restricted deal or something?


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2007)

Wyndham has an Orlando promo in _Endless Vacation_.

3 days/2 nights for $139.  4/3 for $189. 5/4 for $249.  One of the choices for premium is 2 one-day, one park Disney admissions, $155 value.

You could call and see if you could get the ticket premium without taking the lodging package.

1-800-273-2554, offer code MAG3224


----------

